# Show some videos!



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my mare whiskey having a wee run


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aww! Nice!, I'll hve to post a video of my horses.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here I have two videos.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice videos! Thanks!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My girlie Love Story


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumping it up!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres one of the horses from my work coming out of the practice gates:


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice!, Thanks!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumping it up.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> YouTube - A day with the horses


wow great vid! Seems like a busy day!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

I Agree!, You guys can put any videos up!. You can put more than one! You can even Put up your favorite horse videos and stuff!. Thanks!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumping it up.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is one of my filly QT.






Here I am leading my son around on her doing lead line barrels.
He is my youngest son.






My oldest son on her.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll upload a few!


This one is a tribute I made to Phantom---it is one of my favorites.




 
I made this one to the Secretariat quote




 
This is the horse I'm training for my BO I didn't intend to like him it just happened.




 

Sorry for the edited vid overload I don't really put RAWS on youtube


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Awww! Nice Videos!!!! Love them!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumping it up. Sorry I just like Bumping It up.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

how do i send videos? i haven't got a youtube account so that wont work...


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Love the Tribute to Phantom!
Here's my Dulcinea. It was finally dry enough to let her run in a pasture


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Here are some of my boy Homer. 





 




 
One of my friends wp horse, she has gone english in the past





 
And one of a horse, Star, I worked with over the summer.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i still dont no how to send vids


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Homer is so cute and playful! Have you been able to see him recently (noticed title)?

Finally got up a video of my mare, Wyndemere
She passed away in December, and it took me this long to figure out how to get a vid up of her (P.S. she's the painted WB)


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

sixlets, so sorry to hear about Wyndemere, she was beautiful. 
I haven't seen Homer since early Feb, I am in Australia studying until end of June.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome videos Guys and girls!!! Post some more!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, Bumping up.


----------



## LittleFish (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh! I love videos! I have a bunch lol.

My little Baby horse Jazz. This is from a while ago, she is much more rocked back and off her forehand now. She is just turning 3 this month. 





 
This is one of my dads horses. Me and her don't get along that much, so my friend rides her. We are teaching her to jump so we can get her sold. 





 
And prob the best horse that I ever had. He did everything! I miss that big lug.
Him Jumping:




 
Him doing Bridleless:




 
He also did the pleasure, Hunter Under Saddle, and Barrels, but I'm not going to all of those up. 

And my current all-around horse, Lacy! The horse that has taught me the most so far. She is the best at Western Pleasure.




 
And our current project class, Western Riding.




 
Haha, sorry for so many, I got carried away.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Your fine! The more the better! You can post even more if you'd like to! Love the videos!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumping up! Sorry.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

I told you guys that you can put any videos right? Like Your favorite horse videos and evreything right?. Sorry!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i wish i could post vides but i dont no how


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well When Your looking at the video on youtube. You highlight the thing at the top of the page and than when you come here you click the right mouse thing. And click paste.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah yeah, but i dont have a youtube account and i want to put my own vids on


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone else? Sorry, It's fun putting videos up and watching eachother's videos. I am gonna try to put some on today. But gotta run to go feed the horses.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> yeah yeah, but i dont have a youtube account and i want to put my own vids on


Well, Do you have a phone that you can get on the internet with? Because you could do it from there.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

amywalters789 said:


> Well, Do you have a phone that you can get on the internet with? Because you could do it from there.


 
no... im going to talk to the mod about making it possible to do this on


----------



## LittleFish (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, I own none of these, but I think they are awsome!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice Videos! Love them!!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone else?!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Come on show some video's!, I'll Post a few video's of good horses and all!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

I thaught this video was cute! It's not my video though. I found it on youtube.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Alcatrazjmpr said:


> Here are some of my boy Homer.
> 
> YouTube - Last day with Homer for a while :-(
> 
> YouTube - Alcatraz Schooling at Home (Jumper for lease)


:shock: HOLY CLEARANCE!!! what a talented jumper!!
*edit* for some reason it isint doing quotes  sorry! *re edit* got it!!!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone else?!?!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

heck i wish i could


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

sullylvr said:


> :shock: HOLY CLEARANCE!!! what a talented jumper!!
> *edit* for some reason it isint doing quotes  sorry! *re edit* got it!!!


Haha, thank you. It took me a long time to get used to his jump. Not to shabby for an ottb who raced until he was almost 6.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Alcatrazjmpr said:


> Haha, thank you. It took me a long time to get used to his jump.


I cant imagine! it looks like it packs a punch!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

You did Fantastic on that jump!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

sullylvr said:


> I cant imagine! it looks like it packs a punch!


Haha, he does. He doesn't over jump as much anymore. Only when the jumps are new or if he hits a rail, he gets so ****ed then jumps so much higher over the next lol


----------

